# Good O/U with out braking the bank



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

I am looking for a good O/U 12g for less than $800.00 any suggestions?


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

Lightly used almost new Ruger Red Label. They are just a little more than that new.

I've shot Veronas and Baikals and they don't swing right to me. Feels like I was swinging a 2 by 6. The Remington Spartans felt even worse. Those 3 are well within your price range but I would see how a slightly used Ruger or Beretta felt first.

If you want a 3.5" chamber, I have a Browing Citori that I can let you have for $700

PM if you want pics.

Brian


----------



## swany25 (Sep 3, 2005)

Mossberg Silver Reserve. I bought mine last year $500.00. I love it, the only thing I would add would be ejectors. Itink the price might have gone up since last year, but still great deal!


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I used a Mossberg Silver Reserve last year for upland. I found it to be a pretty decent shotgun, considering the price. Took quite a number of pheasants & sharps with it.

My biggest complaint was the poorly finished wood. It was almost like it was painted on, as the stain didn't seem to have penetrated the wood. It was so thin that the slightest scratch penetrated down to white unfinished wood. It also did not have ejectors, which is not a big deal but was a pain in the rear.

A couple months ago I traded in the MSR and moved up to a Ruger Red Label. The difference was huge, literally night & day. The MSR was like swinging a 2X4 compared to the RRL. My wife liked the RRL so much I bought her one too. Her's is a 28" English Stock and mine is 26" Standard.

If you're planning to spend $800, I too would recommend you look for a good used Ruger Red Label. They are out there if you look and can be had for around $800 (one with an english stock will run a bit more).

A new one currently runs $1025-$1200 depending on the model, in the gun shops around ND (I checked all over before I bought). I was in Scheels in GF last week and there were a couple used ones on the rack there...


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Also look for used O/U from Browning, Beretta, Remington, SKB/Weatherby and other well known manufacturers. There is a pretty good chance you can find one in your price range. Just make sure they are in good shape and the lever is right of center if possible. Center is OK and shows signs of use but avoid left of center as they have been shot alot.

As to the MSR, it seems like it is either great or sucks. Not many opinions in the middle.

I can't remember the weight on the Browning 3 1/2" but that is a good price if it is in decent condition. It should have interchangable chokes and would be very reliable. Knew a guy in SD who shot one for geese and trap.

Your best chance of a good reliable O/U for a fair price will probly be the SKB/Weatherby. I've seen alot of 70s versions (500s/600s) for the $450-$650 range and they have alot of life left in them.


----------



## mnswd (Oct 13, 2005)

I bought a CZ Woodcock last yr after selling my Cintori - Love it!
CZ shotguns have been getting some good press - check it out

http://www.outdoorlife.com/outdoor/gear ... 30,00.html


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Cz's are very good guns and kinda under the radar now....but will start to jump in price (if they have not already!)

But I agree the red label is one of the best made. (IMO) Try going to a gun show and see what some dealers have.....you can get deals the last day sometimes. I bought a ruger a few years ago for $650 when the asking price was $900... He just did not want to take any inventory home with him....The guy had two left....now looking back I should have bought them both!

But the best advise is to go out and just pick up a gun and find what feels right. Because a Bakial or stoger might feel better than a beretta or ruger.


----------



## swany25 (Sep 3, 2005)

> My biggest complaint was the poorly finished wood. It was almost like it was painted on, as the stain didn't seem to have penetrated the wood.


I will say when I bought mine I had to look through a few before I found one in perfect condition. Mine has held up great.

I do agree that you just have to go and pick a few up and find the one that feels right for you.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Swany, you where smart to check a few MSR's. Wished I could have done so, but they were so new at the time that none were on the rack. I had to order mine, so I got what came out of the box.

If I recall, you can get this same shotgun made & marketed under the parent company name (from Turkey but I don't remember it right off hand), that's even less expensive and does have options like ejectors and 3.5" chambers. I believe Sportsman's Warehouse carries them...


----------



## mudstud (Nov 30, 2004)

Tony,

What you left out was what you plan on using this O/U for. I will just assume you are looking for a nice shotgun to hunt upland game. Like I am with a lot of things, I am very opinionated about shotguns, and worse yet, I'm set in my ways! I'll try to be objective! But the most important thing is to get one that fits YOU. If it doesn't fit, you'll never shoot it well, and you won't like it. My preferences for fit, and other factors such as weight and balance, are Beretta 686's and Ruger Red Labels, with 28" barrels, in the price range you specify. I haven't been looking for used O/U's lately, but I wouldn't be too surprised to find used ones in possibly that range. If you are gonna do a LOT of shooting with it, like shooting a lot of skeet tournaments, my opinion is to not get the Ruger. Otherwise the Ruger will be fine. I have a Beretta 686 Onyx 3" 12 gauge w/ 28" barrels and screw-in chokes that I bought new wholesale for $750, 'course that has been more than a couple years ago!

Whatever you choose, you probably will want a shotgun with screw-in chokes, and there probably will be some used models available that won't have screw-in chokes. I would pass on them, myself. Also, many O/U's are too heavy and clubby for an upland gun, in my opinion. So you might want to check out how a 28" 686 or a Red Label feel in your hands, as compared to, say, a Winchester 101 with 30" or 32" barrels. Then you decide what's right for you. If you do look at 686's, be aware there are 3-1/2" chambered models as well, and these are a lot heavier than the standard 3" models. Good luck and good hunting!


----------

